# Multi Router vs. Horz. Mortiser vs. Leigh FMT



## bigzebra (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all. This is my first post here. I'd like to start out by complimenting the members and moderators for offering and maintaining such an outstanding site. 

So as the title indicates, I'm looking at purchasing the JDS Multi-router, a (Laguna V-Way, maybe) Horizontal Slot Mortiser or a Leigh FMT. 

Initially I would like to make a bunch of chairs this spring or summer (and a dining table) and the machine will be used to aid in that endeavor. 

I really like the versatility of the Multi-router, especially with how the table tilts. I am put off by the steep price (~$2,700, without templates or a router). They don't seem to really ever come up for sale used, however, which I would assume would be a testament to their durability. I also suppose it's loud by way of the router. 

I'm attracted to the horizontal slot mortiser due to the quietness and how substantial the units seem. I'm a little concerned by the lack of the table angling.

As to the FMT: I'm really attracted to the price. I am concerned about the fact the height of the unit from the floor relative to the length of the piece being machined. 

So those who have made chairs, and maybe owned one or more of these machines, what say you? Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*check this out*

maybe you can make one like this:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/shop-built-morticing-machine-35939/

or maybe something like this:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Single-Spindle-Horizontal-Boring-Machine/G0540


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have heard good things about the FMT, but can't say from any sort of experience. I can say that any product I have from Leigh has been good quality. With that being said, Bill had some good suggestions as well.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I search the net for mortice machines for over a month before settling on building the above fore mentioned. Many I looked at were very nice machines. I have less than $150 in it. It was a joy to build.

Al B Thayer

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I build a lot of chairs and use a hollow chisel mortising machine. It's the most hated machine in my shop, but I prefer traditional joinery because of the style of furniture I build.

If I had to choose an alternative, the Festool Domino would be my first choice, it is faster, more versatile and accurate then anything else out there.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> I build a lot of chairs and use a hollow chisel mortising machine. It's the most hated machine in my shop, but I prefer traditional joinery because of the style of furniture I build.
> 
> If I had to choose an alternative, the Festool Domino would be my first choice, it is faster, more versatile and accurate then anything else out there.


At $850 does it come with it's own operator too?

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> At $850 does it come with it's own operator too?
> 
> Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


I know, that is steep, why I don't have one.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> I know, that is steep, why I don't have one.


Willim

Something to note about Festool. They are made in a very socialist country. They are heavily taxed. Sales tax is 37% compared to here at 5 to 7. While it is a well made tool. The high price is mostly tied to the high taxation they must live under. Their income tax is almost equal to your take home pay. This is also the case in the cars and stereos that sell too.

Just sayin

Al

Friends don't let friends use Craftsman.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Al B Thayer said:


> Willim
> 
> Something to note about Festool. They are made in a very socialist country. They are heavily taxed. Sales tax is 37% compared to here at 5 to 7. While it is a well made tool. The high price is mostly tied to the high taxation they must live under. Their income tax is almost equal to your take home pay. This is also the case in the cars and stereos that sell too.
> 
> ...


That is pushing a point that isn't exactly germane. By the socialist label Chinese good should be some of the most expensive. Festool is just a high quality product made with high quality materials made by 1st world craftsmen who get paid a decent wage. Make it is any first world country to those standards and it would cost about the same thing give or take currency fluctuations. Most people that own Festool buy more and though they may wish the price was lower they realize the value in the tool. Prices for quality items one has never used often seem outrageous, until one uses the item.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Huxleywood said:


> That is pushing a point that isn't exactly germane. By the socialist label Chinese good should be some of the most expensive. Festool is just a high quality product made with high quality materials made by 1st world craftsmen who get paid a decent wage. Make it is any first world country to those standards and it would cost about the same thing give or take currency fluctuations. Most people that own Festool buy more and though they may wish the price was lower they realize the value in the tool. Prices for quality items one has never used often seem outrageous, until one uses the item.


I guess we are hijacking this thread, but in short, the good old life in Europe and the US is slowly changing and it will continue to do so unfortunately. I'm at the point where if the labels says "China" I try and buy something else.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> I guess we are hijacking this thread, but in short, the good old life in Europe and the US is slowly changing and it will continue to do so unfortunately. I'm at the point where if the labels says "China" I try and buy something else.


Agreed about the thradjack, sorry!

I find that Chinese good rarely represent good value for me, my shop may have 5 or 6 Chinese items in it bought for a one off use but in general I will not buy goods from countries that do not have labor and environmental standards similar to most 1st world countries. As long as people are willing to pay a fair price for quality tools like Festool the "old life" in Europe and the US can survive and or thrive, as more and more people see the prices as ridiculous and buy cheap Chinese or Taiwanese knock offs the lower chance that former life has to survive.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

I belong to the local woodworkers guild. There are a lot of guys there who enjoy the traditional mortise and tenon methods. They do not mind the time it takes. A few hand the mortise and tenons. Some use a dedicated mortiser. I think they think loose tenons are cheating.

We have guys who use hand tools almost exclusively.

Some guys don't have any hand tools at all.

Most of us use both. Although I must admit to just recently turning to more that the barest minimum of hand tools. 

All of the groups turn our really great stuff. I am constantly amazed at the quality stuff turned out by them. 

I enjoy making furniture but want to be as efficient as I can. I am more than a little impatient. Woodworking is helping with that but as they say "Lord help me be patient but hurry". And I always have a new project or several lined up after the one I am working on. 

So I love the Domino. It is fast precise repeatable makes strong joints and easy to use. I read one review that cautioned seasoned wood workers not to show the Domino to rookies because it would make them look bad. This is not to knock the other tools mentioned above. I do not own any of them.

It is not inexpensive but if you value your time at anything, it is well worth it. 

Sam Maloof said that he used the tool that got the job done right and as quickly as possible. So he used hand tools and power tools. I figure if that philosophy is good enough for Sam, it is good enough for me. 

That is my 2cents worth.

Domer


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

*My first reply*

Bigzebra, I just joined this group today but, I do have some experience with mortise and tenon joints.

When I first started woodworking 35 years ago, I purchased an Inca Table saw with a mortising table attachment and used end mill cutters to make a lot of M&T joints in furniture.

I have also used a router and hand chisels for cutting joints.

Four years ago I purchased the Festool Domino joiner and was immediately very impressed. I have constructed all kinds of furniture including large credenza's using the domino joiner. This summer I also purchase the larger Domino 700 joiner because of some large gates and tables which I want to make with 12mm and 14mm wide tenons. This larger machine is very easy to use and has the same accuracy as the original Domino joiner.

Good luck on your selection.

Jack


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Saw a live demo where the made a chair out of wooden matches with the FMT. It was quick and clearly very accurate. Not sure about the new stamped metal one. A friend bought the machined version and loves it.


----------

